# Transteuto 2005



## teamcolodri (5. August 2005)

*Ein echter Leckerbissen für alle Teutobiker:*
*Transteuto 2005*
*3./4.September. 2005*

Über den Kamm des Teutoburger Waldes über 135 km und 4300 hm in wahlweise einer oder zwei Etappen. Diese Tour ist KEIN Rennen.
Bustransfer zum Startpunkt nach Hörstel von Bielefeld und Horn-Bad Meinberg.

*Mehr Infos im Internet: http://www.Transteuto.de*


----------



## Smash (5. August 2005)

Moin!
Dieser Aussage kann ich nur beipflichten    Der Hermannsweg ist wahrhaftig ein wunderbarer Weg, immer auf dem Kamm des Teutobuger Waldes. Auch die konditionelle Herausforderung ist nicht zu unterschätzen! Es müssen ja nicht immer gleich die Alpen sein, um ein paar 1000hm am Tag zu bewältigen...

Letztes Jahr, Anfang Oktober, bin ich den Hermmansweg von Rheine bis nach Detmold als 2 Tagestour mit 'Putcho' gefahren (ca. 160km, 3500hm). Ein paar Bilder sind hier  zu finden... In privater Planung befindet sich derzeit eine Mehrtagestour von Ost nach West durch Niedersachsen, wobei am letzten Tag der 'Wittekindsweg' auf dem Programm steht... 

Gruß, Smash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (12. August 2005)

das hört sich doch mal richtig gut an. Gibt´s die Transteuto schon lange? Hab vorher noch nie davon gehört. 
Da werde ich auf jeden Fall dabei sein....sonst gibt es im Umkreis von Osnabrück nämlich gar nichts,leider  . Oder kennt einer von euch noch ähnliche Events in der Nähe? Oder vielleicht ein paar Rennen?


----------



## boing (18. August 2005)

teamcolodri schrieb:
			
		

> *Ein echter Leckerbissen für alle Teutobiker:*
> *Transteuto 2005*
> *3./4.September. 2005*



Leider habt ihr das Datum etwas schlecht gewählt... am 04.09. findet in Bad Iburg nämlich die (inzwischen 7.) Teuto-Tour statt: www.teutotour.de

Ansonsten: coole Strecke! Ich kenne sie bisher nur anders herum, von Altenbeken über Bielefeld nach Ibbenbüren.


----------

